# RarBSD Commands ?



## Mehti (Jan 9, 2010)

hi freebsd users,

i dont know how extract .rar on FreeBSD

i Have Installed rarbsd-3.9.1.

but i dont know extract ,, HeLP Me Please. 

MFG Mehti, Metin 2 Server.


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 9, 2010)

Mehti said:
			
		

> hi freebsd users,
> 
> i dont know how extract .rar on FreeBSD
> 
> ...



Do install unrar ?
you can use unrar e fff.rar


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2010)

archivers/unrar


----------



## Mehti (Jan 9, 2010)

Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/unrar.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/unrar.tbz' by URL


----------



## Mehti (Jan 9, 2010)

# sorry double post
#unrar command work Thanks !


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2010)

Set your PACKAGE_SITE environment variable to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/

This one should work:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/unrar.tbz


----------



## Mehti (Jan 9, 2010)

DutchDaemon Very Thank You But All Files Extract On 1 Folder Dont Make Files Folder example i Extract channel1.rar have 15 folder but only extract all files on 1 folder
IMAGE=http://i45.tinypic.com/2luclg0.png

Sorry My English Bad.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2010)

How an archive is extracted depends on who made the rar archive and how they made it. All you can do is [cmd=]unrar e archive.rar[/cmd].

See [cmd=]unrar --help[/cmd] for available commands (which are not FreeBSD-specific).


----------



## Mehti (Jan 9, 2010)

man now i found use unrar x filename.rar


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2010)

That's an option too. But be careful with _full_ paths, always check the archive before you extract.


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 10, 2010)

I always do [cmd=c:\>] unrar lb _filename.rar_[/cmd] before using *e* or *x*.  Safety first, doubly so when dealing with archives containing .wmv or .avi or .mpg files.


----------

